# Remove GPS Self Adhesive Mount



## cv01jw (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi All

I have done a quick search and not located anything, but apologies if this has been covered elsewhere.

I collected this new (to me) car yesterday:










I love it!

Unfortunately the previous owner has stuck a 6-7cm circular black plastic disk to the dashboard - I think it is a GPS mount, you can see it in this photo:










I have gently tried to remove it but it appears to be stuck fast. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to get it off?

A google search suggests heating it and gently removing with a butter knife, and then cleaning any leftover sticky bits with Gone Goo. Does anyone have experience of this?

Thank in advance.

James


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Im not sure if heating it would be a great idea due to softening the plastic, use some fishing line to cut underneath and get some sticky stuff remover for removing the residue

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/8976/Sti...9939!&[email protected]:20180521141420:s


----------



## cv01jw (Oct 1, 2008)

Fishing line is a good shout, I will try that  Thanks.

The sticky stuff remover looks good too, will get some ordered.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

cv01jw said:


> Fishing line is a good shout, I will try that  Thanks.
> 
> The sticky stuff remover looks good too, will get some ordered.


They are a good team, I have removed plenty of badges and accessories that have been stuck down with automotive adhesive.

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Warm gently and use dental floss, then as above with the residue, I'd test a small area first.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Nice car btw...


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice car, been following your purchase on PH...:thumb::thumb:


----------



## cv01jw (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks all.

Will give it a go once the sticky stuff remover arrives and post the results.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd do the sticky stuff remover first, you will be surprised how good it works on err sticky stuff.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

An old credit card can work as well if you don't have luck with fishing lines/dental floss


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Get it in the sun to warm it up, get some dental floss and carefully ‘saw’ at the foam pad (presume there is one attaching it) and away you go to remove it. 

I’d also try once you’ve started to ’cut’ away at the backing, pop a lolly stick or something small under to give you a bit of levering action to ease it. 

Then see what your left with and get some adhesive remover (that’s safe on plastics) and gently remove it. 

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm, I hope the glue has not chemically attacked the dashboard, otherwise it may look uglier than this disc.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Loving the new motor .. class

Do you have a pic of it ?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

voon said:


> Hmm, I hope the glue has not chemically attacked the dashboard, otherwise it may look uglier than this disc.


Just be aware of this ^ . If the disc has been there a while the dash may well have been degraded by the adhesive, and if this has not occurred, then the surrounding area may be lighter due to the exposure to sunlight.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes there's a risk of damage having already occurred. Beautiful car but if it was mine, that disc would HAVE to come off one way or another.
Fascinated to know how you get on, good luck.

Harry


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah, it now shows in the photo, have u tried some tooth floss to see if that would go under ?


----------



## cv01jw (Oct 1, 2008)

I haven't tried in earnest to get it off yet - I will probably wait until the weekend as the car is cool by the time I get home from work.

If the dash is damaged underneath I may relent and stick the disc back on again - I could actually use it as a mount but I would very much prefer to get rid of it. To me a satnav or smartphone looks out of place in the car.


----------



## Me9141 (Aug 30, 2010)

I had the same issue. With my Mk6 Golf. Bought over the winter and previous owner had done the same. 

before I had cleaned it I was taking it to the garage and bored at the lights I started to pull on it. It came off easier than I was expecting. 

Has left a ring which can be seen at certain angles with the light reflecting on it, this maybe removed with a sticky stuff reomover, I will try at some point.


----------



## cv01jw (Oct 1, 2008)

Long time between updates - I managed to get the disc off after returning to the car on a scorching day and simply pulling hard. There is the faintest shadow of it under certain lights if you look for it, but otherwise you cannot tell it was there.

More unfortunate, however, was that a few days after removing it, and the day after I picked it up from the garage after having some engine work done, someone ran into the back of me. Insurance has taken it's time but the assessor advised it will be written off - I am now waiting for the letter confirming this and offering a settlement figure


----------

